# Hi. we are new to saltwater but could do with some help!!



## sglover (Feb 29, 2012)

We have recently started a saltwater aquarium. we have two eye lid clowns, red leg crabs, turbo snails, a cleaner shrimp, a royal gramma and a fireball angelfish.

sadly a few days after we bought two cleaner shrimp one the of them died. we put it down to not settling into the tank. we bought another cleaner shrimp but yesterday (Tuesday) it died as well. He was only bought on Saturday. Today we have noticed that the angel fish has white spots but only on its fins. He is eating fine and his behaviour hasn't changed. 

Can anybody give us any advice or something as we are worried about the other fish incase the angel is ill.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

sglover said:


> We have recently started a saltwater aquarium. we have two eye lid clowns, red leg crabs, turbo snails, a cleaner shrimp, a royal gramma and a fireball angelfish.
> 
> sadly a few days after we bought two cleaner shrimp one the of them died. we put it down to not settling into the tank. we bought another cleaner shrimp but yesterday (Tuesday) it died as well. He was only bought on Saturday. Today we have noticed that the angel fish has white spots but only on its fins. He is eating fine and his behaviour hasn't changed.
> 
> Can anybody give us any advice or something as we are worried about the other fish incase the angel is ill.


What are your levels in your tank 

how long have you had your tank set up ??


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

Arayba is correct in asking, what are your water parameters? As for the spots on the Angel fish. If the spots are spread across the fins more or less evenly It's probably ICH. If it is on the edges only it is Lymphosistus. Google the one you think it is and do research.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Arayba said:


> What are your levels in your tank
> 
> how long have you had your tank set up ??


Agreed, need to have some more info here:
Ammonia
Nitrites
Nitrates
PH
Calcium 
Salinity
And, the marks on the fins would indicate to me that its malnutrition and not Marine Ich. Ich would more than likely be seen on the body first, and you would then see a lot of white dots as the days progressed.
Now, as far as the Shrimps dieing. How did you acclimate them to your tank? Your Nitrate and Calcium levels would have a big impact on them in the beginning, as they are just being introduced to your water.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

quarantine tank wouldn't be a bad thing to have set aside and set up in case the fish is ill, my sailfin tang recently was sick and my quarantine was not set up in time and the Ich spread like wildfire, 3 dead fish later, the original culprit (sailfin tang) is still alive and in my quarantine being treated. take care of the problem before it explodes, it's been a bad week so don't slack like me!


----------

